# Army Security



## cuchullainn (1 Apr 2004)

Hi I notice that hackers are hired privatley by military or big companies to test their security. I was wondering if this is possible where base security is concerened for the Military. I make Military style online games, where attacks are carried out on military bases ect.. in war zones. I like to make mine reality like, I think it makes it more interesting.  I was wondering does the military in Canada hire people privatley to test their security ect.. Because I might like to try a job in that field. Since Canada may be in danger of Terrorist attacks ect..


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Apr 2004)

have you seen the security we have on base? A fly couldn‘t make it in without being detected. You would be out of a job pretty quick.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Apr 2004)

Folks just a heads up base security measures whether physical or internet are not to be discussed.


----------



## cuchullainn (2 Apr 2004)

Ok Dragoon. And Ghost I was looking at a British base thru different pics I found on the net. I know its not the same but Thei security would be tighter you would think because of the I.R.A. and Loyalists and now Al Quedia. So I thought Canadain base security wouldnt be as good or high. I was on a couple of bases in Canada and Security didnt seem that good. That was about 10 years ago though, lol. I want to do an intersting job so thats why I was thinking about that.
Nevermind anyway they probally prefer ex military ect..


----------



## Spr.Earl (2 Apr 2004)

> Originally posted by Ex-Dragoon:
> [qb] Folks just a heads up base security measures whether physical or internet are not to be discussed. [/qb]


A VERY and GOOD IMPORTANT POINT!!!

SECURITY!!!!

On this site there have been posts deleted and the authors notified because the have crossed the SECURITY boundary.

We all must remember that SECURITY is every ones responsibility especially in these times we are living now and any one and everyone comes and reads this site.

Thanks Ex for the reminder.


----------



## Jason Bourne (2 Apr 2004)

I think he‘s been reading too many Richard Marcinko - Rouge Warrior books about Red Cell and what not....in those books, the U.S. Navy sets up a unit of SEAL‘s to infiltrate and test various bases security and place fake bombs and whatnot around the site. A good idea but not for the Canadians probably.


----------



## Infanteer (5 Apr 2004)

> Rouge Warrior books about Red Cell and what not


What is a rouge warrior, a member of one of those "Don‘t Ask, Don‘t Tell" Very Special Forces units?


----------



## Jason Bourne (5 Apr 2004)

Its a fictional book, I‘m pretty sure there wasn‘t anything of the sort set up...correct me if I‘m wrong here. Richard Marcinko is the plank owner (founder) of Seal Team Six now known as DEVGRP to the public these days. Apparently he got fired from his job after stepping and pissing off too many people with a lot of gold on their shoulders. As the story goes, he set up a unit to test naval base‘s security around the country. As for "Rouge Warrior" thats just the name of the series of books he wrote.


----------



## portcullisguy (5 Apr 2004)

I think what he meant, Infanteer, is "ROGUE" warrior.  Richard Marchinko, of course, never wrote about any "ROUGE" warriors, unless he mentioned the Red Brigade.

I recall reading, in the JTF2 expose book by a journalist (sp?) that very early in the their history, or shortly before it, some person or another ordered a unit of crack Cdn troops to test the security of La Citadelle in Quebec City ( I cannot remember if this was actually after JTF2 formed, or what, and I have packed the book away for the time being).  Anyway, end result was an embarassing episode when one of the soldiers taken "hostage" by the "enemy" escaped and notified Quebec City police, who promptly sent a tactical unit.  The exercise came to an abrupt end, and hasty explanations were required in order to avoid serious criminal and other charges, if I recall.

I have not heard of any other similar such incidents being reported in the news media.  And certainly at my level, I would have no knowledge of whether this activity is still ongoing.

It is, however, a common technique used in the security industry at all levels (retail, commercial, corporate, executive protection, etc).


----------



## The_Falcon (5 Apr 2004)

Portcullisguy, I believe your thinking of Capt Rainville.  He was mentioned in the JTF 2 book because of his supposed ties to the unit. He was with the Airborne and he stormed the Citadel with some members of his Platoon (or Coy, all I remember was they were all members of the Vandoo Commando).  Captured the on duty sentries and sodomized them.  When the cops came he told them it was a military exercise and to go away.  This guy was just nuts, I think he is rotting in Jail somewere (I hope anyway).


----------



## Jason Bourne (6 Apr 2004)

He sodomized them? What the duece...wasn‘t it a ex in security and whatnot? Holy heck...


----------

